# Veteran HERF - Atlanta Area



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Any :usa:OLD and NEW VETERANS:usa2: in the Atlanta/Georgia area interested in a decent HERF????


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

The Old Boar said:


> Any :usa:OLD and NEW VETERANS:usa2: in the Atlanta/Georgia area interested in a decent HERF????


If you need a place for the herf, let me know!

Jim


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

I don't care what your wife says about you, you a great BOTL!


----------

